# can't see iphoto files in Finder anymore



## Anne W (Aug 24, 2008)

Just connected camera to upload to iPhoto. It wanted to upgrade first, so something (iPhoto update?) was installed. Now iphoto looks quite different. All photos are there within the application but, in Finder view, can no longer see any of the albums with the year, month, date etc. to manage individual pix. Where are these files?

How do you open a picture file from another program, or just copy it somewhere from within iPhoto?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How did you upgrade iPhoto? What version is it now?


----------



## Anne W (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for responding. The update was prompted by Mac software update. iPhoto is now iPhoto 8 version 7.1.4 (317).


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

Hmm looks like you are using leopard so you can use spotlight to figure out were files are located. Spotlight is the little magnifying glass in the upper right corner of the screen. If that don't help...

I think you may be focused on the incorrect location within finder. Usually iPhoto keeps pics in you iphoto library - you also could be in a different finder view so the files just seem to be in a different location but they are not. If that don't help...

On the rare occasion that you iphoto library lost their "tags" here's what you need to do http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1192

But to keep this iphoto from losing its "tags" in the future make sure you do a repair disk or run the fsck -fy command from single user mode... i can tell you more about this if you care....

To copy pics over from other apps on a mac you usually have to drag and drop - that simple.


----------



## Anne W (Aug 24, 2008)

i'm pretty sure they've lost their tags. In my Pictures, iPhoto shows as an application, rather than a folder with all the chronologically organised files. It should be a folder itself. i can't use spotlight to find the files because they're just named things like DMG99558 quite randomly!

will try the Apple support people. Thanks


----------



## Anne W (Aug 24, 2008)

Have located my files!!!

Looked in Finder for images shifted to other folders that I had not renamed. Found the letter-digit combination that occurs automatically during upload from camera and then used spotlight to search for a file missing from the sequence (and therefore still in in iPhoto library). There is a folder that sits in iPhoto called Data that contains calendar year folders that contain folders of dates etc. Not so well organised as previously but there nonetheless.

Interestingly, you still can't see this in Finder - only when you search in Spotlight. I'd still like to repair what is obviously a bug of some sort.

Thanks to those of you who've been helping out.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If it's hidden, then it could be that Apple has decided that they don't want you in there messing around, giving iPhoto issues. But you can run Fix Permissions with Disk Utility to see if it fixes it.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

isn't it repair disk permissions???


----------

